# screaming / calling for her flock-help!



## wings (Feb 12, 2009)

We just got our bird Tuesday night. The people we got her from said she was a very quite, self entertained bird. Well......we get her home and she does a lot of screaming! A lot. I know she came from a home where the people worked from their house and she was used to her parents being around. 
How can I control the screams? I've tried calling back to her and talking softly to her. I don't want to encourage her screaming by running to her. Please give me some advice.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It does sound like a flock call. She probably misses having the company. She may benefit from the company of another bird. Did she have birdie friends where she came from?


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

try putting a mirror in her cage they like mirrors.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are a few links I found that may help http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...issues-screaming/tips-to-quiet-screaming.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...es-screaming/squelch-excessive-screaming.aspx When I get home from work Spike will flock call for me, so I will call back Hi Spike and he will call back Hi Babe or Hi Bandit  Because I also have to say hi to my dog  If Iam home and he is in his cage and calling for me too much I will start saying do do do in another room and when Spike does this aswell I will go in the room and praise him. If Iam on the computer and Spike is asking to come out and I can't get him at the moment I will ignore his call (because he can see me,so this is not a flock call) and say hi or give him attention when he is being quite or making a noise I like. As for mirrors I would not give her one as I find they can cause aggression. Iam sure there is nothing more frustrating then that bird in the mirror that never preens you. Hope this helps


----------



## wings (Feb 12, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> It does sound like a flock call. She probably misses having the company. She may benefit from the company of another bird. Did she have birdie friends where she came from?


Thanks for your reply. She lived with her parents and until recently (a few months ago) her brother and sister. Also her human parents worked from home.


----------



## wings (Feb 12, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Here are a few links I found that may help http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...issues-screaming/tips-to-quiet-screaming.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...es-screaming/squelch-excessive-screaming.aspx When I get home from work Spike will flock call for me, so I will call back Hi Spike and he will call back Hi Babe or Hi Bandit  Because I also have to say hi to my dog  If Iam home and he is in his cage and *calling for me too much I will start saying do do do in another room and when Spike does this aswell I will go in the room and praise him.* If Iam on the computer and Spike is asking to come out and I can't get him at the moment I will ignore his call (because he can see me,so this is not a flock call) and say hi or give him attention when he is being quite or making a noise I like. As for mirrors I would not give her one as I find they can cause aggression. Iam sure there is nothing more frustrating then that bird in the mirror that never preens you. Hope this helps


Thanks for the links! Could you just clarify the bold part. Sorry I am a little confused about that part. 
She 'screams' if she can see us, she screams if she can't see us. The later afternoons/evenings are much better (little to no screaming).


----------



## wings (Feb 12, 2009)

Also, she seems to only do it in/on her cage.


----------

